# Scary



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

People it is getting totally out of hand. Take your kids for taking picture of them holding a firearm?? 


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...r&utm_medium=story&utm_campaign=Share+Buttons


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow that's a pretty ridiculous story.. 22 or not to call children services on a picture of a kid holding a gun respectively i might add.. Not aiming at the camera or doing anything stupid is sad. .. And to waste our tax dollars for that lady to go with 4 cops to the parents house..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

One word----IGNORANCE.some people been taught all dogs bite,all snakes will kill you. also sounds like the local police needs a good education before they get their panties in a bunch.if that was my house,my kids, my guns,it would have got ugly.police or not.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

You should read the whole thread on Delaware Open Carry forum HERE to get the story first hand from the poster. 

The male homeowner was at work when he gets a text from a friend that child services and 3 cops showed up at his home demanding the homeowners wife to show them all the guns in the home. When the husband arrives he has his lawyer on the phone on speaker. He refuses to open his safe and orders the cops and CS out of his home. They eventually complied and the homeowner never opened his safe. Pretty scary...
How many of us would stand up for their civil rights like this guy did?? 
Big Brother at it's best!


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Sad day in AMERICA for sure. This sounds like it should of taken place in FRANCE. Just another scenario of good law abiding citizens being harassed by big brother. This crap is getting old real fast for me. Good for him to stand up for his god given rights and his constitutional rights. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

tadluvadd said:


> One word----IGNORANCE.some people been taught all dogs bite,all snakes will kill you. also sounds like the local police needs a good education before they get their panties in a bunch.if that was my house,my kids, my guns,it would have got ugly.police or not.


+1000000000000

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I cant understand how the Police thought that they could expect that guy to open up his safe(or even a closet door) without a warrant?? Child Services has no other option but to investigate tips as they get them(no matter how BS they might be) and since there was a gun involved(implied in the picture) I could see them bringing along a officer for there own protection, but for them to all of a sudden go open up the safe...it would be like get bent, the officers had to have know right from the word go we have no right or cause to ask these people to search wherever.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Looking at the picture the young man knows how to handel a firearm.So what was the big deal.If children services are anti than we should start electing them for jobs.I bet they wouldn't run to a crack house that fast.


----------



## Taytay (Mar 20, 2013)

I can only see if if it in a picture of a animal killed but only then not just anytime


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Stupid idea to post that on Facecrack, even more ignorant of a response from Children's Services. I'm all for gun rights and the right to defend my family, but publicizing (and that's what FB does) a kid with an AK is just dumb. Go ahead, flame away.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Other than the alleged intimidation, I don't see a problem here. Its illegal for a minor in NJ to own or possess a firearm. 



> 3. States Imposing Minimum Age Requirements for Possession of Long Guns: While federal law prohibits federally licensed firearms dealers from selling a long gun to anyone under 18, there is no federal minimum age for possession of a long gun. Some states have closed this gap, and impose a minimum age at which persons can possess any firearms (including long guns). Montana limits long gun possession to children 14 and over. Alaska, Minnesota and New York limit possession of long guns to persons age 16 and over. Florida, Hawaii, Idaho, Indiana, Iowa, Michigan, Nevada, New Jersey, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, Utah, Washington, and Wisconsin limit possession of long guns to persons 18 or over. Many of these laws contain exceptions which allow younger children to possess long guns where the minor&#8217;s parent or guardian is present, or when the minor is engaged in hunting or target shooting. In Illinois, persons must obtain a FOID card in order to lawfully purchase or possess a long gun. Persons must be 21 or older to be eligible to obtain a FOID card, or have written consent of a parent or guardian. Likewise, in the District of Columbia, no one under the age of 21 may obtain a registration certificate, which prevents such individuals from lawfully possessing a firearm. Maryland limits possession of &#8220;regulated firearms&#8221; (handguns and assault weapons) to persons 21 or older


Should they have investigated if the picture was of the youth speeding down the freeway by himself?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Ted Dressel said:


> Looking at the picture the young man knows how to handel a firearm.So what was the big deal.If children services are anti than we should start electing them for jobs.I bet they wouldn't run to a crack house that fast.


http://www.jsonline.com/news/crime/...post-for-drugs-leads-to-arrest-131826718.html

No, they pop em for doing drugs as well.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Other than the alleged intimidation, I don't see a problem here. Its illegal for a minor in NJ to own or possess a firearm.
> 
> 
> 
> Should they have investigated if the picture was of the youth speeding down the freeway by himself?


I think common sense should apply here.


----------

